#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Desbloqueio modem gvt sagemcom [email protected] gvt

## jardelpxn

Aqui um pequeno tutorial como usar o modem SAGEMCOM [email protected] GVT em modo de operação Bridge, o mesmo modem que a GVT usa em seu sistema de GPON

----------

